# Some random pics of my purty Tess! :D



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

So I was digging through my laptop pics and found a few that I haven't shared just yet  Enjoy them  

P.S, There may be a few that some of you have seen before! :lol:
*1. At the show before I go into the ring*
*2. trying out a saddle (that didn't fit, excuse funny face lol:lol*
*3.Spanish walk*
*4. Spanish walk *
*5. Me and Caden at the beach*
*6. Schooling in the paddock (excuse dirtiness!)*


And more to come soon


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

You all look great but where is photo number six?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

can she do the spanish walk with you on???

that is awesome though, I have figured Buzz just isn't in to that stuff so I gave up trying lol

and agree where is no 6?/


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh number 6, my photo uploader went phsyco so it wasn't put on, juts forgot to delete no 6 lol 

Not yet RedTree, she can lift her leg but not walk lol 

Thankyou everyone!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

AMAZING! I love seeing percherons or fresians spanish walk instantly. But Tess looks great, as usual.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha thanks


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great Pics!! Shes such a pretty mare


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thankyou


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking very dirty in the paddock! But has nice movement :wink:


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Omg I have the exact same shirt  and you both look great as always!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah the good ol' lilttle miss shirts lol


----------



## handrews23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Lovely. She's beautiful!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Love your belly ring! Nice pics, Tess is so pretty.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

She so pwthy! I'm a little jealous!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahha equiniphile, I was tossing up on whether to put that pic up or not lol.
Thankyou everyone


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

mORE PIX!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha yep soon   Gimme a while to find a few that you haven't seen lol


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

You must find more dang pix or I'll get over to Australia and see Tessy myself and I WON'T bring Tanoka. Well, I would if I could see if I liked Tess and could bring her home with me:lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hell no! She's mine! ALL MINE!  I will have to find a few more  No, you will bring Noka and I will keep her and my special poneh lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Tess,

May I say something about one of the photos? I know this is not a critique section but I cannot resist. Slap me if you need to .

In the second photo you have her at a stop, but you have a pretty tight rein on and your horse is leaning on this rein with her head behind the vertical.
Think about this; when she stops, is she still thinking "forward"? Are you holding her in place by virtue of those reins, without which she would just continue on? Really try to feel, is she thinking "pause but soon go forward, so lean on the reins and . . . ." or is she thinking "now, step back onto my hind and wait for direction from my rider." 

These two things feel totally different. As I see her she is really leaning forward with a lot of weight on her front legs and is just kind of mentally ploughing ahead to go.

I might recommend thinking about asking her to really stop, get off those reins and even back up her body such that she feels like her shoulders come up, she lifts her head a bit and puts weight onto those back feet and stays there for a bit. She will put an ear and an eye back on your and will be actually thinking "backup" instead of thinking "pause with a lean forward".

Does any of this make any sense to you? I mean , I am sometimes kind of out there with my advice.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed. But we can't always be perfect :/


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Here are a few more


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

No, and I hope you didn't think I was expecting that. I did not mean to offend you. this is something that my trainer was showing me recently and I got kind of intrigued with the different feeling between when the horse thinks "back" and when they come to a halt but aren't mentally thinking "back". So,. I started to see if I could feel the differenc.
Mac likes to halt , and come behind the bit, but I can tell that he is actually still almost leaning forward and has never mentally let go of his determination to go forward. He never once actually thought "back to a halt". It is more like he begrudgingly pauses. And it's because I don't require him to. So, I have been trying to reguire it of him. its a work in progress. He is very smart and very persistant, and I am not.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah I know. The only reson I reacted like that is that every pic thread I start gets critique. I would much rather you PM it to me than write it on the thread. I actaully did realise how bad she was in that pic (and me for that matter) after the photo was taken.
But thanks anyway


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You have a valid point, and I will do so in the future. 
Forgiven?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha I love the look of concentration in the first picture


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I never noticed Tessys mane was that short! I was always drooling over her incredible beautifulness.
I'm gonna wait a little while before demanding pictures :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I LOVE that one thats half black-and-white.

Want to trade Tess for Sheena?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Does Tessy do well in Western?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Awwe yeah, I dig your navel piercing.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

;i demand more pix!!!!!!! :|


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah TinyLiny.
Apache- Thanks 
Vanilla- NOO!! She's all mine! I shall have Sheena and Tess?
Lildonkey8- We have never done western actually. It's not my thing. We have done pleasure hack but thats still hacking on a loose rein. Yep, her mane is short, it has to be to plait easily.
Ilovemyphillip- Thanks!
More pics soon when I fnd some!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Alright for lildonkey !


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Love the new pix!

Sure, you can have Sheena. All you pay is shipping!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha and vet bills :/ lol


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Man I love her. She's so freaking cute. Super jealous you're from Australia too btw.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

PintoTess said:


> Haha and vet bills :/ lol


 Haha, she has never taken a lame step in her life! So besides shots.... lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahah lol  I love Australia!
Vanilla- Yeah apart from that!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Yeah yeah just rub it in! hahaha. Eventually will go visit there before I die haha. I'm 23....I have time!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh you have ages! Then you will have to ride my special Tess


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll take a trained Tess baby western style who looks just like her mommy


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha not a chance! Her foal will be eventing and showing bred dude  But just for you, one will come in the post


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Western pleeeeeese???? She would be PERFECT for western!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't reckon she would actaully, she has too much spirit and not enough *Blahhhhh* For western lol


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I'd be honored! haha. It'll be many years yet, buy scuba diving there is my main goal! So awesome!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey. She'd be a good gamer man!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

She is a good sporter! Could qualify for state when she is in the mood


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Here are some more for all you Tess fans!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I love the picture of his head.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah "Her" lol


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha I'm sorry nearly all my animals are boys so I'm used to saying that.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah thats fine


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

lol awesome xcountry course


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

You "guys" seriously look great together


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

im sooooo jealous of you pintotess...

your both STUNNING i'd give anything to be as skinny as you.... and a horse as responsive as tess!!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you planning on breeding her Tess?? I think she is a stunning pony


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww thanks Marlea  Your pretty as well!

Im tinking of it maggi. Just trying to find a nice stud is the main thing!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah Maddie, it was fun wasn't it?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh thanks pintotess... still i'd NEVER wear a bikini! haha!!

i want to put marlea into stud... theres a cremello stally down the road so fingers crossed haha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats awesome! I think your fine Marlea, mind you, it takes alot for me to go to the beach lol.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol i don't see why it should  but yes i understand...


getting off topic haha


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

O cool you must post pics of the stallys your considering


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha yes Marlea it is! 

I will have to Maggi  Hopefully a show stallion!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

maggistar- it wont be for another few years


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im not sure who she was talking to Marlea


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Yeah Maddie, it was fun wasn't it?


 lol yep sure was ... i have editions to the course now..


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh cool


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

^^ hahaah if they dont get washed away0.0


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Here are a few more, photo courtesy of Jenna- May


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Blah! Did my trusty, surfooted Tess have a bit of a slip? lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

She sure did  But we still won


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwh, did she fall, or just slip?

Congrats on the win!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

There is a few videos of us in the video section if you want to see her in action  It has the slip/fall in it lol. It is in the one that Jenna made me. You will know what I mean when you see it


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, cool! I will go look...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

KK  lol


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty girl!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

There would be many more photos if I wasn't on my iPod guys 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Well get off your iPod! lol Can't wait to see some pics of my pony!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

She is a gorgeous girl. Can't wait to see more of you two!


----------

